# What's the worst thing about prepping?



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

In order to get to know you all a bit better, I like to ask questions. Lots of questions. Yesterday I asked what your favorite thing about prepping was, and got some interesting, encouraging, and surprisingly poignant responses. So thanks for your participation in that. 

So today's question is:

What's the worst/your least favorite thing about prepping?


Love to you all and your families,

videodork


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Carrying my BOB with packed Survival Concrete Block*™.
*That's the absolute worst...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Money...not enough


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

More likes then dislikes but if I had to choose I would say family support. My brother and I prepare. The rest of the family looks at us funny and asks why. That's when I look at them funny. I explain that they are mostly the ones that taught me to stand on my own two feet and be ready for life. This is just part of it. They still look at me funny.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Having to deal with those who are not enlightened to the realities of this world we live in and remind myself every day that I am not a paranoid hoarder.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Waiting.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Lack of space to keep everything.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> They still look at me funny.


Maybe they are just funny lookin'

:0


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

The worst thing? My hubby rolling his eyes… BUT he's a lot better now, especially when we have severe weather and loss of power and I bring out all of my emergency supplies lol


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Prepping for shtf and knowing i cant prep enough to help those iwant to help.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Not making the progress I want, as fast as I want.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Good answers. I gotta agree with Tango and Machinejjh as well!


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Good answers. I gotta agree with Tango and Machinejjh as well!


I agree with Machinejjh also. The other day I looked around my space and realized my next prep is a bigger house.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You can also dig a cellar either in the basement of your house or backyard, but I'm not sure if this is allowed where you live.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You can also dig a cellar either in the basement of your house or backyard, but I'm not sure if this is allowed where you live.


Good idea, but we don't own. Yet.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> You can also dig a cellar either in the basement of your house or backyard, but I'm not sure if this is allowed where you live.


If I had a basement that would solve a lot of my problems right there. I've been wanting a root cellar forever but I've read it needs to be 7' - 10' deep. That's quite an undertaking for just me and my shovel.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with the lack of storage space. I haven't done any canning lately because of nowhere to put it. Even under every bed is stuffed with cases of canned goods.

TorontoGal, not everywhere can you be digging for underground storage. For atleast 100ft underneath me is nothing but sand.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Yes, it's something a family should do together.. I remember we kept butter, sour cream, kolbasa, other smoked meats & fish and many other perishables, including apples, potatoes, pumpkins..etc in the cellar, it was ridiculously cold down there even in the Summer.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Yes, it's something a family should do together.. I remember we kept butter, sour cream, kolbasa, other smoked meats & fish and many other perishables, including apples, potatoes, pumpkins..etc in the cellar, it was ridiculously cold down there even in the Summer.


TG, you and your kids are welcome to come visit us for a summer if you'll teach us how to do the stuff on your above list. Your hubs can come if he wants.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

There aren't enough hours in a day to focus on everything I want to learn and do. Especially when you throw in a family and a full time job.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> You can also dig a cellar either in the basement of your house or backyard, but I'm not sure if this is allowed where you live.


And we are back to money.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Being retired & on a fixed income about any purchase takes planning. Slow learner, but learned over time not to wip out that credit card.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Every once in a while, I sort of wish I could be like the people at work. You know, living in nice-sized houses, driving nice cars with big monthly payments. Instead, we live in what I call a starter home, and own two old vehicles and a small motorcycle. 

Fighting the new truck fever is hard. It rolls around every couple of years. I rationalize why I need a brand spanking new Ford F-250 with all the whistles and bells.

Then, I read the news, realize how the world is teetering on the verge of insanity unleashed, and the new truck fever breaks.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Denton said:


> Every once in a while, I sort of wish I could be like the people at work. You know, living in nice-sized houses, driving nice cars with big monthly payments. Instead, we live in what I call a starter home, and own two old vehicles and a small motorcycle.
> 
> Fighting the new truck fever is hard. It rolls around every couple of years. I rationalize why I need a brand spanking new Ford F-250 with all the whistles and bells.
> 
> Then, I read the news, realize how the world is teetering on the verge of insanity unleashed, and the new truck fever breaks.


People who live simply are more creative, poetic, kinder to others and better friends.. in my humble opinion :topsy_turvy:


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Denton said:


> Fighting the new truck fever is hard. It rolls around every couple of years. I rationalize why I need a brand spanking new Ford F-250 with all the whistles and bells.


I need new tattoos and that Harley that the dealer down the street has for sale for a RIDICULOUSLY low price. I understand. One day I'll hit the winning lottery. I should probably start playing before I have a real expectation of winning, but.......


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

videodork said:


> One day I'll hit the winning lottery. I should probably start playing before I have a real expectation of winning, but.......


Nonsense, your odds are about the same. :lol:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Every once in a while, I sort of wish I could be like the people at work. You know, living in nice-sized houses, driving nice cars with big monthly payments. Instead, we live in what I call a starter home, and own two old vehicles and a small motorcycle.
> 
> Fighting the new truck fever is hard. It rolls around every couple of years. I rationalize why I need a brand spanking new Ford F-250 with all the whistles and bells.
> 
> Then, I read the news, realize how the world is teetering on the verge of insanity unleashed, and the new truck fever breaks.


Good bug out vehicle? If I have to bug out and the truck is running I go as far as I can get till I am on foot.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

videodork said:


> I need new tattoos and that Harley that the dealer down the street has for sale for a RIDICULOUSLY low price. I understand. One day I'll hit the winning lottery. I should probably start playing before I have a real expectation of winning, but.......


Ink is overrated and when your picture hangs up in the post office they list your identifying marks. Cheap Harley at a stealership I doubt that. Buy used if you want a "RIDICULOUSLY low price" Pick one up that some suit owned and never rode cuz he trailerd it to Sturgis once and then was to scared to ride it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Ink is overrated and when your picture hangs up in the post office they list your identifying marks. Cheap Harley at a stealership I doubt that. Buy used if you want a "RIDICULOUSLY low price" Pick one up that some suit owned and never rode cuz he trailerd it to Sturgis once and then was to scared to ride it.


I'm pretty sure that Videodork was being playfully sarcastic. My English is improving, I know it lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We Southerners are not playfully sarcastic about the lottery; otherwise known as the "******* Retirement Plan." LOLOL!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Nonsense, your odds are about the same. :lol:


My grandpa called the lottery a tax on the stupid. But I still pay it now and then. Lol


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with all of the posters that said space. Our downstairs looks like a flippin' warehouse! It sure is nice to have the supplies, but it would be nice to not have to look at them every time we go into half of the house!


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Ink is overrated and when your picture hangs up in the post office they list your identifying marks. Cheap Harley at a stealership I doubt that. Buy used if you want a "RIDICULOUSLY low price" Pick one up that some suit owned and never rode cuz he trailerd it to Sturgis once and then was to scared to ride it.


Fair point. I meant compared to usual dealer prices.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I'm pretty sure that Videodork was being playfully sarcastic. My English is improving, I know it lol


I was, but that motorcycle is SWEET.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Keeping it inventoried and organized. Some members of the family are not good about letting me know when something has been used.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My wife would DEFINITELY say space. Me? I don't care about that. I don't care if my house is filled with Orange Home Depot buckets full of preps.

BTW that's how we store our non-food, non-ammo preps, cheap orange Home Depot buckets & lids... things like cleaning supplies, gloves, web gear and holster accessories, etc, all go in buckets. The thought is if we have to move them in a hurry, then it's easy and organized.

For food, we use a rotational system. We bought a bunch of the Shelf Reliance can rotators and built a rack (I'll show a picture of it sometime). That really helps on the canned stuff. 

Our basement is not the best in the world (it's an old house) it's pretty humid, so that's an issue, everything has to be sealed and we have to dehumidify in the summer months.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> My wife would DEFINITELY say space. Me? I don't care about that. I don't care if my house is filled with Orange Home Depot buckets full of preps.
> 
> BTW that's how we store our non-food, non-ammo preps, cheap orange Home Depot buckets & lids... things like cleaning supplies, gloves, web gear and holster accessories, etc, all go in buckets. The thought is if we have to move them in a hurry, then it's easy and organized.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see the picture, my friend. We are up against storage issues also, and it may be just the ticket for us to cram more stuff in a smaller space. I like the bucket idea also. Currently, we are using sterilite totes.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

The title, name, "Prepper", "Prepping", etc.

The boy scout motto used to be *"Be Prepared".* 
A good citizen was one who could take care of themselves and help others along the way.
I know this is not about the boy scouts but their oath could be any "preppers":
On my honor I will do my best
to do my duty to God and my country
and to obey the Scout Law;
to help other people at all times;
to keep myself physically strong,
mentally awake, and morally straight.

In the Navy we gauged our skills, and training on a thing called "readiness".

Well, be that as it may... 
If I am asked if I am a "prepper", I may reply that I am a veteran or self-reliant.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Keeping it inventoried and organized. Some members of the family are not good about letting me know when something has been used.


This is how I solved that Auntie. Made up a spreadsheet and laminated it. Quantities can be adjusted with a dry erase marker. I can easily keep track of what I have. Also made a column for calorie content so I can keep a running tally of that as well. Sheets are separated by canned goods, dry goods etc to make it easier for adjusting. But for the most part people know not to take anything first without asking.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think there is a "worst" part. There is just stuff I haven't done yet.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Cheap Harley at a stealership I doubt that. Buy used if you want a "RIDICULOUSLY low price" Pick one up that some suit owned and never rode cuz he trailerd it to Sturgis once and then was to scared to ride it.


There's one of those right down down the block from my office. Guy's wife told me the only time the have ridden it at all was the couple of times they have trailered it to Sturgis... then they ride it a mile or two to where everything is happening (no idea what/where whatever is happening is, I am not in to motorcycles) and ride it back to where they stay. She says they've had the bike for 4 years and it has less than 300 miles on it. She is un-amused.

She demanded the For Sale sign.

It's hard, I work at an office and everybody here except me drives new, nice vehicles. I drive a 1990's Silvarado with 280K on it and plenty of "use", and it's a bit rusty around the edges just like me. It's parked next to a 2015 F350 King Ranch fully tricked out with all the off road toys. Guy's got 70K in that truck, and he takes it mudding.

All I got is a 15 year old (paid for) junker, beans, bullets and band aids and some acres in the back-end of beyond.

That's hard, but I am not going to complain. We make our choices.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There's one of those right down down the block from my office. Guy's wife told me the only time the have ridden it at all was the couple of times they have trailered it to Sturgis... then they ride it a mile or two to where everything is happening (no idea what/where whatever is happening is, I am not in to motorcycles) and ride it back to where they stay. She says they've had the bike for 4 years and it has less than 300 miles on it. She is un-amused.
> 
> She demanded the For Sale sign.
> 
> ...


There are tons of those type of posers bikes out there. $25k and 2500 miles does not make you a biker.

I have never bought a brand spanking new vehicle. Never will! I mostly pick up vehicles with about 80k on them drive the crap out of them then call the flat bed to come get them when I'm done with them.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> There are tons of those type of posers bikes out there. $25k and 2500 miles does not make you a biker.
> 
> I have never bought a brand spanking new vehicle. Never will! I mostly pick up vehicles with about 80k on them drive the crap out of them then call the flat bed to come get them when I'm done with them.


Ain't that the truth! There are a lot of trucks in the parking lot with Harley stickers sported on the rear window, but I have never, ever seen their bikes in the parking lot. Meanwhile, I am called crazy because my old Yamaha is sitting in the parking lot when the temps are at freezing.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> Ain't that the truth! There are a lot of trucks in the parking lot with Harley stickers sported on the rear window, but I have never, ever seen their bikes in the parking lot. Meanwhile, I am called crazy because my old Yamaha is sitting in the parking lot when the temps are at freezing.


Haha yup no sticker on my truck. Nutting wrong with a Yami The old old 650's used to have a heartbeat of there own.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Money, like a lot of people. But also time. I wish my grandparents didn't pass when I was so young. They owned a ranch, huge garden, did canning, etc. I would have loved to spend time with them and learn everything they had to offer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Having friends and family look at me strange when I bring up prepping in a conversation or when they see supplies in my house. But when the power goes out or they have some other emergency they call wanting to borrow my rechargeable batteries or a load of firewood and that really gets irritating since I have to go to their place just to get the lanterns and batteries back.

And the comments when they see my extra food which I try to keep out of sight in storage cabinets.  I just remind them that those beans and rice will taste pretty darn good if they get hungry enough.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

having a SO/wife that isn't really on board.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Being retired & on a fixed income about any purchase takes planning. Slow learner, but learned over time not to wip out that credit card.


Yep,that was our big problem starting out years ago and also on a fixed income.My wife and I jumped in with both feet full bore.That credit card got easier and easier to use.

Lesson learned-don't do that.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

paraquack said:


> having a SO/wife that isn't really on board.


That's gotta be hard.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Gman303 said:


> Money, like a lot of people. But also time. I wish my grandparents didn't pass when I was so young. They owned a ranch, huge garden, did canning, etc. I would have loved to spend time with them and learn everything they had to offer.


Don't all of us wish we knew then what we know now and took the time to learn family history, skills, etc. I regret not spending more time with my grandparents, too.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Worse thing about prepping.... IT NEVER ENDS


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

oldgrouch said:


> Don't all of us wish we knew then what we know now and took the time to learn family history, skills, etc. I regret not spending more time with my grandparents, too.


Amen!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Answering dumb questions.:cower:


----------



## bsflower13 (Nov 30, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Having friends and family look at me strange when I bring up prepping in a conversation or when they see supplies in my house. But when the power goes out or they have some other emergency they call wanting to borrow my rechargeable batteries or a load of firewood and that really gets irritating since I have to go to their place just to get the lanterns and batteries back.
> 
> And the comments when they see my extra food which I try to keep out of sight in storage cabinets. I just remind them that those beans and rice will taste pretty darn good if they get hungry enough.


I agree with you, friends and family thinking you are loopy


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Answering dumb questions.:cower:


It's okay, HuntingHawk. I love you anyway. Wait til you tomorrow's dumb question!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Finding room to put it all.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Deciding the difference between wasting money and investing it wisely.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Watching others nor preparing. Nothing is really lost by preparing, every thing could be with out it


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

No question is dumb in my book. 

The worst thing about prepping I would say is the more I learn the more I understand how screwed most people will be when sthf. More importantly my family who do not prep at all. My sister has about 10 cans of beans and some peanuts in her cupboard and they are there because I put them there. other than that from what I see she goes to the store many times a week instead of having any backup..


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

The hardest part of the zombie apocalypse is trying not to look like you are having a good time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Space... It takes space....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the worst thing about prepping is when the day comes that you have to use your preps, cause this means the S had hit the fan. prepping is an investment I'm hoping to waste.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> the worst thing about prepping is when the day comes that you have to use your preps, cause this means the S had hit the fan. prepping is an investment I'm hoping to waste.


If i am lying on my death bed surrounded by all of my family, and i know that downstairs is a basement full of practical items i never needed to use, i can die peacefully.


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> The hardest part of the zombie apocalypse is trying not to look like you are having a good time.


hahhahaahahhhahhahahaha


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> If I had a basement that would solve a lot of my problems right there. I've been wanting a root cellar forever but I've read it needs to be 7' - 10' deep. That's quite an undertaking for just me and my shovel.


you don't need to dig. I built my cellar into a hillside. dug out the hill side until it was just larger than the room I wanted. poured a cement slab and then built the walls out of cinder block. when the walls were up I filled them with more cement and put on a 8" thick roof that a truck could drive over. supported in several different ways. then use the dirt that had been dug out to cover the whole structure. I planted a bunch of bushes and vines over it to hold down the dirt. you cant tell where it is now unless you know where to find the door. Only problem with it is that I am running out of room and will probably add on another room next summer


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Explaining to folks why and what you are doing. One second I am a sweet old guy and the next I am that crazy guy who lives in the hills.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

The worst part of prepping is knowing that you are trying to be ready for WTSFTF and everyone else is not. I hate the random thoughts that pop into my head sometimes that tell me this person will not last long, this person will be a danger to me, this person will be a burden, this person will need help but I wont be able to give it......
I also find myself looking at things differently than every one around me. I don't just go into a store, gas station or what ever without mapping out where things are so that if I need to someday I can run in grab what I need and get out in seconds. 
The worst part is the burdens we put upon ourselves that we know are our own, and nobody else understand them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

tirednurse---dayumm! That is cool


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> you don't need to dig. I built my cellar into a hillside. dug out the hill side until it was just larger than the room I wanted. poured a cement slab and then built the walls out of cinder block. when the walls were up I filled them with more cement and put on a 8" thick roof that a truck could drive over. supported in several different ways. then use the dirt that had been dug out to cover the whole structure. I planted a bunch of bushes and vines over it to hold down the dirt. you cant tell where it is now unless you know where to find the door. Only problem with it is that I am running out of room and will probably add on another room next summer
> 
> View attachment 8761
> View attachment 8762
> ...


That's amazing TN!! I live on 3 acres of pure flat pasture. Not a hill or tree anywhere on my land. Someday I am going to move though. And I've already been told a root cellar is a never gonna happen anyway. Nice fantasy though.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> That's amazing TN!! I live on 3 acres of pure flat pasture. Not a hill or tree anywhere on my land. Someday I am going to move though. And I've already been told a root cellar is a never gonna happen anyway. Nice fantasy though.


even if a big cellar is out of the question you can still store food ( or other things) in the ground. pick out a container to use- Rubbermaid garbage can, totes or something similar with a tight fitting lid. Dig a hole large enough to put the container in and at least 6 inches deeper than the ground surface. cover the top of the container with straw and then a board and then cover the board with something to camouflage it. (dirt, potted plants etc.) you can store a ton of stuff in a garbage can and if you do it right nobody will know it is there. I have a few of these "catches" around the yard and in the forest land that borders my property.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I've seen those before when I was researching root cellars. Great idea. Definitely on my to do list.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

videodork said:


> In order to get to know you all a bit better, I like to ask questions. Lots of questions. Yesterday I asked what your favorite thing about prepping was, and got some interesting, encouraging, and surprisingly poignant responses. So thanks for your participation in that.
> 
> So today's question is:
> 
> ...


Ok..hope there aint no new rules being violated here..but for Born Again Bible Believing Christians it seems some folks who tend to hang on in places like this tend to build up fictitious scenarios in their heads and insist on inhabiting the imaginary worlds. What is up with that?

Matthew 6:34
Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> even if a big cellar is out of the question you can still store food ( or other things) in the ground. pick out a container to use- Rubbermaid garbage can, totes or something similar with a tight fitting lid. Dig a hole large enough to put the container in and at least 6 inches deeper than the ground surface. cover the top of the container with straw and then a board and then cover the board with something to camouflage it. (dirt, potted plants etc.) you can store a ton of stuff in a garbage can and if you do it right nobody will know it is there. I have a few of these "catches" around the yard and in the forest land that borders my property.


Maybe I ought to try that. no basement and too cheap to use the AC much during hot GA summers. I do worry a bit about shelf life of my freeze dried foods. I only keep a few months worth so little enough that I could fit it in large plastic containers. It may be time to hook the bucket on the tractor and dig a little.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Re: storage. I had a big attic with no floor, so I floored it then moved a bunch of stuff that didn't need temperature control up there. That freed up space elsewhere so I'm in decent shape until I outgrow the space I created with the attic.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..hope there aint no new rules being violated here..but for Born Again Bible Believing Christians it seems some folks who tend to hang on in places like this tend to build up fictitious scenarios in their heads and insist on inhabiting the imaginary worlds. What is up with that?
> 
> Matthew 6:34
> Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


I believe God expects us use the brains he gave us and protect ourselves. I believe that you can have too much insurance (cost vs. potential benefit) and too much prepping but the definition of "too much" depends on the individual. I try to set up for a few months although I've got to admit sometimes I want to go large with prepping just like sometimes I want a little more health insurance. I focus on being financially realistic in my prepping. The fact that I prefer to live out in the country with few neighbors helps.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..God helps them who helps themselves. Cleanliness is next to Godliness. That can all be found over in Hezikiah 19 along with we all need more insurance. You are a crazy boy. What are you smoking? lol


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Only thing smoking is my woodstove.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..God helps them who helps themselves. Cleanliness is next to Godliness. That can all be found over in Hezikiah 19 along with we all need more insurance. You are a crazy boy. What are you smoking? lol


bigwheel, please go easy on everyone tonight. Thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok you can be my pal. I love everybody. Is that normal?


----------



## videodork (Dec 8, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> bigwheel, please go easy on everyone tonight. Thanks


I don't understand the point he's trying to make. Also, my battery is dying. I'll try again after my second cup in the morning lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> bigwheel, please go easy on everyone tonight.
> 
> Yes Ma'am..I am trying to make a hand over here and I love you a lot. You are so special. I think we can handle them


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

The fear of shtf and not having what I need.


----------

